# What could live in this tank?



## labloverl (Feb 12, 2012)

I have this tank. http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=11051817&f=PAD%2FpsNotAvailInUS%2FNo I've had it for 3-4 months, cycled, with a betta in it. The betta died about 1.5 weeks ago, and the tank has just been sitting with all of the water (not running the filter) since then. I actually got it from walmart, but it's the same thing basically. The white LED lights have gone out, so now I just have blue lights which makes it very hard to see a betta. I would like to put fish in it though... I don't know what killed the betta, and that is why I didn't get another one to replace it right away. The cycle is most probably dead now, so I would have to start all over. I have a 5 gallon with 1 male betta, and a 10 gallon with 3 males that I could use to jump start the cycle, but I wouldn't know the best way. I was thinking that if I didn't get another betta, that I would get glowfish, or some other colorful fish. How many would fit? Where would I start!?:shock:


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

I have that tank for my betta. It's way too small for glofish. They're the same as danios you know. Glofish need 20G as minimum. I don't think you can put anything else in there. Maybe a shrimp colony, or a snail troop?


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

If there is something in there that killed your betta then putting fish that could live in that tank would put them in danger. The fish that can live in small tanks like that are very sensitive and often need very soft water. 

Honestly I would suggest a planted shrimp bowl for it. A few red cherry shrimp would look nice and also reproduce. You can feed the babies to your bettas if you like.


----------



## labloverl (Feb 12, 2012)

Darn, I was really hoping for something colorful. I couldn't even put guppies in there? I'm really not a fan of shrimp and snails...

LTB, have you had any problems with the light on your tank?


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

Most people recommend a min of 5 gallons for a trio of guppies. I've seen people put them in less, but I don't think it's really humane to them.


----------



## Firefly85 (Jul 11, 2012)

3 male endlers, and some shrimp maybe


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

labloverl said:


> Darn, I was really hoping for something colorful. I couldn't even put guppies in there? I'm really not a fan of shrimp and snails...
> 
> LTB, have you had any problems with the light on your tank?


The tank is only 3.5 gallons, you can't say that's exactly big. :| My white LED light is pretty dim, but I still use it. I also have the other colors, too. I' planning on upgrading so that should be better.


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

I'm sure you could get a replacement light or hood (although I've never had any type of LED so I'm not positive on that)

I wouldnt suggest anything other than shrimp or snails.
You could possibly get a sparkling dwarf gourami or a honey gourami - they both only grow to about 1.3 inches so they could work in 3 gallons, but are recommended for 5.


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

3.5 gallons is really too small for much other than a betta. You could try the shrimp (cherry red are very colorful). possibly a dwarf puffer.

The thing about tanks smaller than 5 gallons is that it's hard to maintain a cycle. That could have been part of your problem. Izzy's right though, fish that are small enough are going to be more sensitive.


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

you just suggested a puffer yet thats bigger than a guppy

Three guppies and a snail i think would be fine.


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

eatmice2010 said:


> you just suggested a puffer yet thats bigger than a guppy


No. Look at the specific puffer that was mentioned. Dwarf puffers top out at maybe an inch long. Guppies can get 2.5 inches long. Even still both species are generally recommended in 5+ gallon tanks. 

Another option is to get rid of the water and make it into a terrarium. You could stick it near a window and stock it with low-light plants like mosses.


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

ya i got puffers mixed up, but the size of the guppy depends on what tipe you get most common guppy males usually range from 1-1.5 while females range from 2-2.5
The one gallon per a inch of fish is usually the common rule to follow


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

Dwarf puffers definitely are not much bigger than a guppy.
also "gallon per inch of fish" is not a great rule.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

i think in this case since they just wants to just setup a tank with something in it, so for them its a perfect rule and go to his picture that is in his first post in the pic shows THREE guppies which from the look of it is a good size for them


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

just because you think it's a perfect rule does NOT mean that it's the most healthy for the fish. I just think 3 gallons is a bad idea for a group of guppies. they sell goldfish tanks at 2.5 gallons and are they a good idea? nope.


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

your right but a guppy stays small, goldfish get big, theres a difference


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Guppies aren't that small. I have a 3.5 gallon tank and it is tiny. It houses a pair of fish the same size as guppies, and I am moving them into a 7 gallon tank today as I feel it is just too cramped. 

Guppies also do enjoy having some room to swim around. I had two trios of guppies and they were quite active fish spending most of their time on the move. 

Really the only sorts of fish that can live in that size tank are sensitive and can be expensive. So without knowing the OP's fishkeeping experience, I would not recommend them.


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

ok iv heard some of the older members say its ok to divide a 10g into four to three sections to house bettas, but its not ok for a couple of guppies to live in, they wouldnt make small fish tanks if fish wernt suppose to go in them


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Eatmice2010, you're providing wrong info.
You're a newbie to this hobby, aren't you? Beat that to 3 experienced fish keepers who have experience over 5 years. (?) Guppies and puffers are different. Guppies are active fish, they don't like staying in one spot. Puffers are more of an explorer. They won't mind going in circles or so. Guppies will be stressed in small tanks due to their high activity level. Don't even forget about the ammonia being produced. Marketers make small tanks because they know people won't buy big tanks. They want small, cute little tanks for cute little fish. You're basically saying that goldfish deserve to be in small tanks.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

They make small fish tanks probably because it is cheaper to make them, but they can sell them at a premium price. In stores here, I have seen very small tanks that cost the same amount as a much larger one. 

Bettas are quite inactive fish compared to those that live in groups or schools. My guppies were constantly on the move whizzing around their tank, chasing each other and spawning. My splendens on the other hand would usually slowly drift around over the course of the day, maybe stopping to have a rest every now and then. 

For me, there is more than stocking a tank than just how many fish will fit in size wise. You also have to take into consideration the activity level requirements of the fish in question. I mean you wouldn't chuck three danios into a 3 gallon tank and they are only the size of guppies.


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

eatmice2010 said:


> ok iv heard some of the older members say its ok to divide a 10g into four to three sections to house bettas, but its not ok for a couple of guppies to live in, *they wouldnt make small fish tanks if fish wernt suppose to go in them*


You are wrong. Manufactuers make small tanks because they are lucrative. As LBF said, sometimes the small ones sell for just as much or more than 10, 20, or even 30 gal tanks. It's not about what is good for the fish; it's about what will make money.


----------



## labloverl (Feb 12, 2012)

Wow, I'm so glad I checked here first! I also looked at AqAdvisor for what could go in 3 gallons, and all that came up were shrimp and snails! 

I don't have a lot of experience with fishkeeping, other than breeding guppies 2 or 3 times, and raising the babies. But now I just have the 10 gallon with 3 bettas and a 5 gallon with 1 betta. I would still love to have a colorful, small school of fish. (without getting a new tank)


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

can't really though, with the open space you have.


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

labloverl said:


> I don't have a lot of experience with fishkeeping, other than breeding guppies 2 or 3 times, and raising the babies. But now I just have the 10 gallon with 3 bettas and a 5 gallon with 1 betta. I would still love to have a colorful, small school of fish. (without getting a new tank)


Unfortunately that's not really possible. Schooling fish need pretty large tanks (compared to a 10 gal or 5 gal) because they need to have lots of friends around. Honestly I just say try to sell the tank and put that money towards a bigger and more suitable tank if you are serious about getting schooling fish.


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

LebronTheBetta said:


> Eatmice2010, you're providing wrong info.
> You're a newbie to this hobby, aren't you? Beat that to 3 experienced fish keepers who have experience over 5 years. (?) Guppies and puffers are different. Guppies are active fish, they don't like staying in one spot. Puffers are more of an explorer. They won't mind going in circles or so. Guppies will be stressed in small tanks due to their high activity level. Don't even forget about the ammonia being produced. Marketers make small tanks because they know people won't buy big tanks. They want small, cute little tanks for cute little fish. You're basically saying that goldfish deserve to be in small tanks.


First off I may be new to this site but unlike you I've always have been raised around fish. No I SUGGESTED putting two or three small fish in a tank. And this tread is to give your opinions on what could go in a tank. You abviosly need to go back to fish one o one every person that is old enough to have have had more that 20 years of exsperience can tell you they would be fine. And don't use a marine biologist thing because marine biologist study marine life which is salt water.


----------



## Firefly85 (Jul 11, 2012)

eatmice2010 said:


> First off I may be new to this site but unlike you I've always have been raised around fish. No I SUGGESTED putting two or three small fish in a tank. And this tread is to give your opinions on what could go in a tank. You abviosly need to go back to fish one o one every person that is old enough to have have had more that 20 years of exsperience can tell you they would be fine. And don't use a marine biologist thing because marine biologist study marine life which is salt water.


I agree with you as well, I also have 10+ years experiance. I just didn't want to argue with anyone here.


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

years of experience=/=doing things correctly


----------



## labloverl (Feb 12, 2012)

Izzy, I might do that. I'm very happy with the bettas I have, but I love to think of what I _could_ do. _If_ I got a bigger tank... 10 gallon? What could I put in it? Fish I have had in the past and liked are guppies, neons, glowlight tetras, mollies, and platties. But I do like the look of danios and glofish. 

Again, this is just brainstorming.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Just because you have been something for longer, doesn't mean that you have been doing it *right* for longer. 

I know lots of car drivers who have been driving for years and who still drive like they got their licenses out of a wheaties box. 

As to answer your question labloverl, common species danios (glofish are modified zebra danios so fall under this banner as well), are much too active for a 10 gallon tank. Generally the recommendation is a 3ft tank as they really require a fair amount of room to swim. 

Mollies also grow too big for a 10 gallon tank. However, you could fit in a small school of neons. 

There are a lot of fish species outside of the standard neons, guppies, mollies, platys, corydoras, plecos etc. If you are prepared to do your research and set-up your aquarium correctly, there are a lot of nano friendly options that make for a very nice display. 

I can make some suggestions, but generally these fish have pretty specific care requirements so I don't want to go suggesting them if you are happier sticking with something like neons.


----------



## labloverl (Feb 12, 2012)

Thanks LBF! I would like something other than neons, but I do not need something that has a high care level...


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

labloverl said:


> Izzy, I might do that. I'm very happy with the bettas I have, but I love to think of what I _could_ do. _If_ I got a bigger tank... 10 gallon? What could I put in it? Fish I have had in the past and liked are guppies, neons, glowlight tetras, mollies, and platties. But I do like the look of danios and glofish.
> 
> Again, this is just brainstorming.


Oh I love glowlight tetra! A lot of people pass them over in the store, but they're really very pretty when not stressed. Neons are pretty, too, but I prefer cardinals over them. It actually came down to a choice between glowlights and cardinals in my tropical community. 

Lol not to be an enabler here, but Petco is having their dollar per gallon sale until the 19th! ;-) To get a good school and some good color out of the fish I'd suggest getting a 20 gal or larger tank that way you can get more than the minimum six fishies per school. In something like a 29 gal you could have a nice shoal of 10-12 glowlights and then a handful of platies to swim in the upper region and even top it out with some cories or otos or bristlenose plecos.


----------



## labloverl (Feb 12, 2012)

thekoimaiden said:


> Oh I love glowlight tetra! A lot of people pass them over in the store, but they're really very pretty when not stressed. .


I agree! I think I like neons over cardinals because neons are smaller. :-? They are pretty though.

Yes, I do not need an enabler! How often do they have those sales?;-)


----------



## skepkat (Aug 23, 2012)

labloverl said:


> Izzy, I might do that. I'm very happy with the bettas I have, but I love to think of what I _could_ do. _If_ I got a bigger tank... 10 gallon? What could I put in it? Fish I have had in the past and liked are guppies, neons, glowlight tetras, mollies, and platties. But I do like the look of danios and glofish.
> 
> Again, this is just brainstorming.


My suggestion is to skip the 10 gal & get a larger tank.

My personal experience as a newbie is that I ended up getting too many 10 gallon tanks. Petco had a 1$ per gallon sale and I jumped at getting a 20 long - and I love it. Wish I'd gone that route earlier. The tanks that were included in that sale were limited & I can't say if this is common or not. But $20 for a nice big tank was great. It fits on a 29 gallon stand. I currently house my female sorority in it. I'm hoping to get a 2nd 20 long for some neons or platies or some combination of some sort. Or maybe go for a 40 so i can get an angle fish.

Some time ago someone posted this link: http://www.aqadvisor.com/ As a newbie, it seems a good resource. When I purchase the new tank, I will probably use it to guide me on stocking it.

I'm using my 2.5 gal tank for plants.


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

labloverl said:


> Yes, I do not need an enabler! How often do they have those sales?;-)


I'm such a terrible fish enabler!! I was told the sales come around once every 2-3 months by a Petco employee. So maybe expect another one around March or so. So no need to rush into it right now. Take time to find good deals on stands and filters (even checking out secondhand places like Craigslist).


----------

